# Children and Cat Shows



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello, my daughter is four and we recently took her to a local charity dog show. She enjoyed it, but she is a chip off the old block and cats are really her favourite . 

She now really wants to go to a cat show, but I know that the set up will be very different to the local family dog show. I am wondering if someone can tell me what its like and if it would be suitable to take a four year old? Are there other stands or things that she would be able to look at? She is very calm and I think she will be most likely to want to see all of the cats - would she be welcome or should I have her wait until she is older?

We live in the South West so any recommendations would be very welcome.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

There are a few stalls etc, but it is mainly cats - you don't get to see the main judging and if the side classes are being judged you are expected to be polite and move out of the way. Viewing all the cats is a must. My friend was at Saturdays show exhibiting her girl and she brought her 4 year old with her for the whole day. I think for a couple of hours as a spectator she would be fine. Shows are on the GCCF website.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Basically, the cats are set up in rows of pens with aisles in between each row so that the public can walk between the pens to take a look. By the time the public are allowed in, most of the main classes have already been judged, and there are just some side classes to be continued. Unlike dog shows where the dog goes to the judge, at a cat show, the judge comes to the cat, so as already mentioned, although you can watch, you're expected to move out of the way so that they can get at the cat.

There are usually stalls selling various cat bits and general bits and pieces around the edge of the hall or in another room altogether, so she'd have plenty to look at there.

I'm afraid that the majority of people don't allow their cats to be touched by the general public due to the possibility of cross-infection if they've been handling other cats. That being said though, I always carry alcohol gel with me so that a few people can experience the feel of the Persian's gorgeous long coat.

There's a show coming up soon, the Midlands cat show, which I think shouldn't be horrendously far for you to travel to. Failing that, there's going to be one in Weston Supermare in a few months. I will hopefully be attending both, so if you'd like me to help in any way, just let me know. If your daughter is as quiet and calm as you say, and the cats aren't stressed that day, I'll let her have a cuddle of mine so that she can experience how a Persian feels.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for the information. I think we will try and make the Weston Super Mare show for a couple of hours. She will be completely fine with looking but not touching, I know I am biased but she is very kind with animals.


Carly thank you for offering to show her your Persians, thats very kind. She has never seen a Persian in real life and I think she will love the coats - will this start a mother daughter BSH vs Persian war?  .


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I have often let children have a stroke of my siamese lad. Some people are nice at shows and will let them touch. Sadly some children are left to run riot. I have told several off for sticking their fingers in my cats, or other cat's pens. She'll enjoy it


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nah, no need for a war. They're pretty much the same cat, except the Persian is better. *puts on flack jacket*


Seriously though, I'm more than happy for her to have a cuddle. Can't remember who the judges are that day, but I'm almost certain I've planned to go.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Nah, no need for a war. They're pretty much the same cat, except the Persian is better. *puts on flack jacket*
> 
> Seriously though, I'm more than happy for her to have a cuddle. Can't remember who the judges are that day, but I'm almost certain I've planned to go.


Hooray, she'll be a mini cat fancier in the making - and drive Daddy mad!

*ignores blatently false comment about Persians being better than BSH's*


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> Thank you for the information. I think we will try and make the Weston Super Mare show for a couple of hours. She will be completely fine with looking but not touching, I know I am biased but she is very kind with animals.
> 
> Carly thank you for offering to show her your Persians, thats very kind. She has never seen a Persian in real life and I think she will love the coats - will this start a mother daughter BSH vs Persian war?  .


Can guarentee that your daughter will love Carly's, Tia and Millie, they are both gorgeous!!  Not that I'm biased  (but they are Manny's mummy and sister )


----------



## juju169 (Nov 29, 2010)

The best thing to do is to get to the show at 1.00, when we are all let back into the hall, the cats will be more awake as they will get their food, come later and half of them will be in the land off nod that's cats and owners!!

It is hard not to touch the cats and perhaps I shall be taking some Cuticuas with me to Hutton Moor, the Somerset show is at a really nice venue, with plenty of free parking, I can definately recommened it as a good place to go for your first cat show


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

<snip>
*ignores blatently false comment about Persians being better than BSH's* 
<snip>
You're only saying that because you haven't met my crew yet. Not that I'm biased or anything...

And thank you, Jenny! Give that big lump of yours a cuddle from me.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Shame you don't come to a show we are at then you and your daughter could cuddle a nice Ragdoll then you will say Raggies are much better than persians and BSH's:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Of course you could always cuddle a Muffin or a Selkirk too - cos of course they are better than ALL the others.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Muffins and Raggies and Curlies are gorgeous cats, no denying it, but I'm afraid that my little Millie kitten beats the lot! Not that I'm biased or anything... Spid, please tell me you're planning to show Bomber again? I need a cuddle!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Clearly I need to begin an investigation into which breed is the best lol! I will be giving the four year old the deciding vote


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Ahhhh, you see, now I can tease :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Steverags said:


> Ahhhh, you see, now I can tease :tongue_smilie:


Christ on a bike! THAT is a cute kitten.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, but there's more


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Very cute, I love the markings on the kittens face. Defending the BSH name - how about this


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Cute babe:yesnod:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm sure your little girl is a lady of taste, so I shan't worry about the competition! *smile*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Aurelie said:


> Very cute, I love the markings on the kittens face. Defending the BSH name - how about this


all cute kittens but I love BSH. I would like one one day. I loved the black tipped ones.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Biawhiska said:


> all cute kittens but I love BSH. I would like one one day. I loved the black tipped ones.


The black tipped BSH's are beautiful, waiting for the litter to be born but we will getting a golden tipped BSH later in the summer.


----------



## Kattkinkatt (Sep 13, 2011)

I guess this shows why there is such a brill varity of cats out there we all love our breeds (just to add my bit the Norwegians are fab cuddle buns to!).

Back to the original question, i agree that post 1pm is the best time to go (when you are not showing).

I love to see well mannered youngsters around, i think its great to see them with an interest other than computers!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

How can you all resist?!:001_tt2:
























Carly - not sure - can't make a lot of them or they are really inconvenient and once she's six months (in two months time) we can't show her any more cos she won't be neutered. But she did so well I am thinking about it.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

spid said:


> How can you all resist?!:001_tt2:
> View attachment 89654
> 
> 
> ...


Love the bottom photo, what colour will that little girl or boy grow up to be?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If you can't show her, you might just have to put her on exhibition instead. I gotta see this baby!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Sorry but Selkirks are just the cutest and cuddliest LOL 




























Carol


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Aurelie said:


> Love the bottom photo, what colour will that little girl or boy grow up to be?


That bottom one is Coda as a kitten - blue tortie silver mink tabby with white - click through to my website to see grown up photos.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> If you can't show her, you might just have to put her on exhibition instead. I gotta see this baby!


You are always welcome to visit


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You might be sorry you said that! Can't remember where you're based though.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Blandford Forum Dorset on an Army base.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't have a clue how far that is away from me, but maybe one day!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

about 2 and 1/2 hours drive


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Spid you neeeeeeeeeeeeeed to show her again - she's a born star!!

Carly her brothers will also be out and about - are you doing Suffolk and Norfolk?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You know what, I can't remember. Are you showing both, or are they with someone else?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

one with me and one with new owner - it's this weekend so you'd best remember if you are entered lol


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah, I'm not entered. Don't actually know if I'll even make the Weston one, as Millie has just finished a third spectacularly long call, so I suspect I'm going to have to mate her in the next few weeks. Not what I'd planned, i can tell you!


----------

